# Is there hope?



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

While life has become more mundane with DP/DR, I don't think I've fully adjusted to it all. I know that in my case, it's more likely for my depersonalization to last longer due to it being a result of psychological trauma. But is it really worth going through each day either caring or not caring about if it will finally start to go away? Human beings are not meant to live like this, and I don't know what I'd do if I have to live with this for even longer.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

to me, it's worth it to keep living for those moments when it clears and I can be happy. (my symptoms are the direct result of trauma as well.) maybe I'm abnormally fortunate, because I can still feel, it's just short-lived. I can feel happiness when I open my eyes in the morning and see my cat waiting patiently for me to get up and pay attention to her. I can feel anger when I see people choose to hurt other people, and that anger makes me try to fix it. I have a lot of trouble keeping usernames straight for the most part, so I can't remember if you still have accessible feelings or not. but that's what keeps me around, if that makes sense.

I'm happy to listen anytime, if you want to pm me.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't know really. This will be my third year of having it 24/7. Like tfiio I have tried to find pleasure in the small things but that hasn't worked as well as I'd like. I find myself doing impulsive things just to feel a greater rush of pleasure. Case in point, last night I financed an expensive watch. Bad idea? Probably. But I am finding it harder and harder to get that dopamine hit in my life. This is especially true since I've had to stop drinking as a result of my meds, and have also tried to eat healthier and exercise more. The thing is, I don't know if it's just me, but I find a life without vices very tough, so I tend to act out a little sometimes or become impulsive with things like money. I guess overall, I've stopped looking for "the cure" and have been looking for satisfaction elsewhere, but as we all know, that will ultimately prove to be superficial and not very rewarding. I suppose in the back of my mind I hope that it will just spontaneously lift one day and in the meantime I try to be kind to myself, but I don't actively think about getting better anymore. That's because I've tried all the ways of beating this, from improving my lifestyle to managing my anxiety, and even working more every day to have a fixed routine that keeps me busy. So I can't say I'm 100% hopeful, but that's just me. You're young diss, so I truly hope you do experience some relief soon. Noone in their teens should have to deal with DPDR.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

All i know, is that the moments/periods i've been DP free, it's like it never even happened in the first place. So in other words when you're back to normal it doesn't really matter. You're just happy being you and well. But still yeah interesting and important question. My thougts on it are: yeah, in the end it probably is worth it.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

It is worth it. It is worth to wait for the day everything will be okay. And believe me, in my experience, even though things might seem bad, everything will always be okay in the end. 
I'm young but I have enough life experience to know that.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

"everything will be okay in the end. if it's not okay, it's not the end."


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

chicane, you should get into sports like weightlifting or football or martial arts or whatever. more healthy ways to get a dopamine buzz.

go to a theme park if you are really desperate for one. i know whats it like - i used to take a lot of drugs.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes there it is  My dp/dr was triggered by smoking some kind of stupid weed I ended with it for like what? 4 months I seriously dont remember but At that time like 4 years ago I read a great post that helped alot which told you that the number 1 rule was to IGNORED IT as hard it is. i cured mine enough to forget about it for like 4 years .


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

So true.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

There's always hope


----------

